# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  اهم الالهه المصريه القديمه!!

## هيثم الفقى

أبيس Apis
 عبد على هيئة العجل في منف  منذ عصر الأسرات المبكر ، رب لخصوبة الأرض وفي مرحلة متقدمة أصبح صورة من  صور الإله "بتاح" والعجل "أبيس" له علامات مميزة على جلده ويمثل واضعاً قرص  الشمس بين قرنيه ، وأحياناً يمثل بجسم إنسان ورأس عجل ، يرمز إلى القوة  الجسدية والتفوق في النسل.

أتوم Atum

 اسمه يعني "التام أو الكامل" أعتقد المصريون أنه خلق نفسه من نفسه  على قمة التل الأزلي ، ومن ثم فهو خالق العالم. خلق من ذاته وبمفرده "شو  وتفنوت" وعلى هذا الأساس يقع على رأس قائمة تاسوع هليوبوليس. أندمج مع  الإله "رع" وعرف بأسم "أتوم رع"

آتون

 "قرص الشمس" الذي لم يعبد قبل الدولة الحديثة ، ارتفع في عهد الملك  "اخناتون" إلى أن يكون الإله الأوحد. مثل في أول الأمر رأس صقر ، ثم كقرص  شمس بأشعة تنتهي بيد آدمية تمسك غالباً علامة الحياة. من ألقابه: "الحرارة  المنبثقة من قرص الشمس رب الأفقين ، الذي يتلألأ في افقه باسمه. كوالد لرع  الذي عاد إلينا كآتون "

آش

 إله  الصحراء الغربية ، ويسمى غالباً "سيد ليبيا" ويظهر على هيئة إنسانية ، أو  برأس صقر ، وأحياناً برأس الإله "ست" أو بثلاثة رؤوس للبؤة وثعبان ورخمة.

أقر

 تجسيم قديم للأرض ومن ثم  للعالم الآخر. وهو عبارة عن أسدين ظهرهما متقابل بينهما علامة الأفق  (الأخت) أو الشمس يقومان بحراسة مدخل ومخرج الآخرة ويمثلان الإله "شو"  والإلهة "تفنوت"

أمنتت

 ربة  اسمها يعني "الغرب" ، حامية للموتى سكان الغرب. ارتبطت "بحتحور" إلة "الغرب  الجميل"

آمون

 الإله "الخفي" ،  يظهر على هيئة رجل يلبس تاج تعلوه ريشتان ، ويتخذ شكل الإله "مين" في كثير  من الأحيان ، كذلك مثل على صورة الكبش أو الإوزة. أول ما ظهرت عبادته كانت  في إقليم طيبة ، يعد أحد أعضاء ثامون الأشمونين ، ثم أصبح المعبود الرسمي  للإمبراطورية الحديثة ، ولقب "بملك الآلهة" واندمج مع كبار الآلهة فأصبح  "أمون - رع" ـ "أمون – مين" ، و "أمون-خنوم"

أنوبيس

 مثله المصريون على هيئة كلب يربض على قاعدة تمثل واجهة المقبرة أو في  وضع مزدوج متقابل ومثل كذلك على هيئة إنسان برأس كلب. يعد حامياً وحارساً  للجبانة ، وأتخذ كذلك صفة "المحنط" لأنه قام بتحنيط الإله "أوزيريس" وتبعاً  لإحدى الأساطير فإن أبوه هو "أوزيريس" وأمه هي "نفتيس"

أنوريس

 أو "اينحرت" ويعني اسمه "الذي يحضر  البعيدة" صور المصريون على هيئة رجل يعلو رأسه تاج مكون من أربع ريشات.  كانت مدينة "ثينة" هي موطنه الأصلي. أدمج مع الإله "شو" تحت أسم  "انوريس-شو" ومن ثم أخذ شهرة كبيرة.

أوزيريس

 الإله الذي قاسى من الشرور حتى الموت ، يمثل على هيئة رجل بدون تحديد  لأعضاء جسمه. يلبس تاج "الأتف" ويقبض بيمينه على عصا الراعي وبيساره على  عصا "النخخ" أصبح حاكماً لعالم الموتى. ومنذ وقت مبكر أصبحت أبيدوس أهم  مركز لعبادته. كانت مدينة "يوزيريس" (في الجنوب الغربي) من مدينة سمتو (في  الدلتا) أولى المناطق ظهر بها.

أولاد حورس

 أبناء حورس هم "إمستى وحابي ودواموتف وقبحسنوف" يقومون على حراسة  "أوزيريس أثناء تحنيطه ومن ثم يحرسون أواني الأحشاء الأربع ويمثلون أركان  العالم الأربعة"

إيزيس

 أخت  وزوجة الإله "أوزيريس" ، وأم الإله "حورس" والتي حمته من أخطار كثيرة حيث  لعبت دوراً هاماً كإلهة ساحرة. تمثل دائماً امرأة تحمل علامة "العرش" على  رأسها ، وأحياناً تلبس تاج عبارة عن قرنين بينهما قرص الشمس ، وأخذت أشكال  ومظاهر آلهة مختلفة. انتشرت عبادتها في أوروبا منذ العصر اليوناني  الروماني.

إيجي

 ابن "حتحور"  ربة دندرة و "حورس" رب أدفو. يصور على هيئة طفل يهز الصلاصل. وتعتبر دندرة  مقر عبادته.

إيمحتب

 مهندس  الملك "زوسر" الذي بنى له مجموعته المعمارية حيث كان أول من استخدم الحجر  في بناء كامل وامتد نبوغه إلى الطب كذلك. وفي الأسرة السادسة والعشرين آلهة  المصريون وسموه ابن "بتاح" وبعد ذلك وحده الإغريق مع "اسكلبيوس" إله الطب  عندهم.

باخت

 إلهة على هيئة  امرأة برأس لبؤة يعلوه قرص الشمس. وكان مركز عبادتها في اسطيل عنتر "سبيوس  ارتميدوس"

باسنت

 عبدت على هيئة  القطة ، أدمجت مع الإلهة "سخمت" في الدولة الحديثة. كانت مدينة بوباستيس  (تل بسطة) مركز عبادتها.

بتاح

  يتخذ شكل إنسان بدون تحديد واضح لأعضائه. أدمج منذ عصر مبكر مع الإله  "أبيس" و "سكر" وبعد ذلك مع الإله "تاتنن". عبد على إنه إله خالق ورب كل  الصناعات والفنون.

بتاح سكر أوزير

 إله يجمع خصائص الآلهة الثلاثة ، ويحمي الجبانة.

بس

 أسم يطلق على إله على هيئة قزم ذو سيقان  مقوسة ووجه مريع ولبدة أسد. وأحياناً يلبس تاج من الريش العالي. يعد إلهاً  للمرح والسرور وحامياً للمرآة عند الولادة مع الإلهة "تاورت"

بعل

 معبود أتي من آسيا عرفت عبادته في عصر  الملك "رمسيس الثاني"

بوخيس

  معبود من مدينة أرمنت ، أندمج مع الإله "مونتو" وارتبط ذلك مع الإله "رع"  مثله المصريون على هيئة الثور. كانت له جبانة ضخمة غربي "أرمنت" ذو توابيت  ضخمة.

تاتنن

 تعبير عن الأرض  البارزة ، وتجسيم لعمق الأرض أدمج مع الإله "بتاح" رب منف منذ الدولة  الحديثة تحت اسم "بتاح تاتنن" أتخذ شكل رجل بتاج له قرنين كبش وريشتان. ومن  ألقابه "سيد الزمن" نظراً لأنه كان يمثل البداية الأزلية.

تاورت

 أسمها يعني "العظيمة" تحمي الأمهات  أثناء الحمل والولادة. أصبحت لها عبادة شعبية هي والإله "بس" ومن ثم صنعت  تعاويذ كبيرة على هيئتها. ومثلت على هيئة أنثى فرس النهر بصدر أنثوي ضخم ،  ومخالب أسد وذيل التمساح ، ونادراً ما مثلت برأس امرأة.

تحوت

 إله القمر ، رسول الآلهة ، ورب فن  الكتابة ووسيط في الصراع بين "حورس وست" رمز إليه بالطائر "إبيس" وأحياناً  بالقرد. كان مركز عبادته مدينة الأشمونين.

تفنوت

 كانت هي وأخيها وزجها "شو" أولى المخلوقات التي خلفها "أتوم" من ذاته  وحيداً ، وهما يمثلان عينا "حورس" رمز الشمس والقمر. وكان مركز عبادتهما  في مدينة "ليونتوبوليس" بالدلتا اتخذت هي و "شو" شكل الأسد.

جب

 إله الأرض ، مثل على هيئة رجل. كان يعد  قاضياً ، والأمير الوراثي أو أبو الآلة. تزوج من أخت "نوت" إلهة السماء  وانجبا "أوزيريس وإيزيس وست ونفتيس"

حا

 "سيد الغرب" الحامي للصحراء الغربية ورد ذكره في نصوص الأهرامات. كان  يمثل على هيئة رجل فوق رأسه رمز الصحراء ويحمل حربة في يده يحمي بها  المتوفى.

حابي - حعبي -

 الإله  الذي يدفع بمياه النيل وفيضانه تخيله المصريون على هيئة بشرية تجمع بين جسم  الأنثى والذكر ذو ثدي وبطن مترهل.

حات محيت

 ربة الأسماك ، إلهة مقاطعة مندس بالدلتا ، مثلت على هيئة سمكة أو  امرأة تحمل رمز السمكة فوق رأسها.

حتحور

 ويعني أسمها "منزل حورس" أو "مقر حورس" وتعد من أشهر الآلهات  المصريات ، وهي "عين رع" التي دمرت أعدائه ، بالإضافة إلى أنها عبدت  كالإلهة للموتى في طيبة على وجه خاص. غالبا ما تمثل على هيئة امرأة تحمل  تاج عبارة عن قرنين بينهما قرص الشمس أو كبقرة وأحياناً نراها كلبؤة أو  ثعبان أو شجرة. مركز عبادتها الرئيسي في دندرة حيث كونت ثالوثاً هي وزوجها  "حورس" رب ادفو وابنها "ايحي"

حربوقراط

 "حورس الطفل" الذي هددته الأخطار ، ولكنه أنقذ منها ، وكانت له عبادة  خاصة في الأوساط الشعبية في العصر المتأخر.

حرشف

 "الذي على بحيرته" إله خالق على هيئة الكبش كان مركز عبادته في  هيراكليوبوليس (اهناسيا) اندمج مع الإله "رع" و "أوزيريس" أثناء الدولتين  الوسطى والحديثة ، وكذلك مع الإله "أمون"

حقات

 إلهة على هيئة الضفدعة أو امرأة برأس ضفدعة ، كانت تقوم بدور فعال في  مساعدة النساء أثناء الولادة ، وهي زوجة الإله "خنوم" كان أهم مراكز  عبادتها في مصر الوسطى خاصة مدينة "حرور" أي بلدة الشيخ عبادة.

حكا

 تجسيد أدمي "للسحر" عبد منذ وقت مبكر  خاصة في الدلتا وفي إسنا. يصحب غالباً الإله "رع" في مركبته.

حو

 تجسيد للنطق الذي به ينادي الإله الخالق  الأشياء لتكون. يكون مع "سيا" و "حكا" القوي الخالقة التي تصحب مركب إله  الشمس أثناء رحلتها.

حورس

  "البعيد" إله قديم للسماء صوره المصريون على هيئة الصقر أو رجل برأس صقر  ومنذ بداية العصور التاريخية كان حورس رمزاً للملك حياً أو ميتاً. له عدة  مظاهر من بينها "حور آختي" (حورس الأفقين) و "حورس بن إيزيس" ، "حورس  البحدتي" (رب ادفو) ، "حورس سماتاوي" (موحد الأرضين) ، و(حورس باخرد) (حورس  الطفل). له دور كبير في الصراع مع الشر ممثلاً في عمه "ست" المغتصب للعرش  مع أبيه "أوزيريس" والذي انتهى بانتصاره.

حورن

 أو "حول" إله آسيوي عبده المصريون على أنه يمثل "أبو الهول" الإله  المصري.

خبري

 "الذي أتى للوجود  بذاته" ، مظهر الشمس في الصباح ، يمثل غالباً على هيئة الجعران ونادراً  على هيئة رجل يعلو رأسه الجعران أو برأس الجعران. نشأت عبادته في مدينة  هليوبوليس. أدمج مع الإله رع تحت أسم "خبر-رع"

خنتي  أمنتيو

 "المقدم على الغربيين" "إمام الموتى". رب جبانة  أبيدوس القديم. يأخذ الكلب. منذ نهاية الدولة القديمة أصبح لقباً للإله  "أوزيريس" بعد أن أدمج معه.

خنسو

 "الهائم على وجه" يشتق أسمه من فعل "خنس" بمعنى (يعبر) ، نظراً إلى عبور  القمر للسماء. رب القمر . ذو هيئة آدمية بعلامة القمر فوق رأسه. كإبن  "لأمون وموت" والذي يكون معهم ثالوث طيبة. يظهر كصبي ذو ضفيرة ترمز إلى سن  صغيرة.

خنوم

 الإله الكبش الذي  اشتق اسمه من فعل "خنم" بمعنى "يخلق" ، مما يشير إلى أنه كان (خالقاً) منذ  البداية. الذي عبد منذ بداية الأسرات وكان مركز عبادته منطقة الشلال ، وحول  جزيرة إلفنتين حيث يكون هو وزوجتيه "ساتت وعنقت" ثالوثاً لهذه المنطقة. من  ألقابه "خالق البشر" و "أبو الآلهة منذ البداية"

ددون

 إله نوبي تذكره لنا نصوص الأهرامات ، حيث  كان يوصف بأنه "ذلك الشاب الصعيدي الذي أتى من بلاد النوبة والذي يحمل  البخور معه" وكان يصور على هيئة رجل بلحية أو على هيئة صقر.

رشبو

 إله آسيوي يمثل على هيئة رجل ذو لحية  طبيعية يلبس التاج الأبيض ، وعلى جبهته رأس غزال بدلاً من الثعبان التقليدي  ، ومن ألقابه"الإله العظيم ، رب السماء"

رع

 أهم الآلهة المصرية وأشهرها. أمج مع عدة آلهة ، يأخذ الإنسان ، وعبد  كخالق للعالم. يسافر في مركبه عبر السماء بالنهار وفي العالم الأخر في  الليل مركز عبادته في هليوبوليس منذ القدم حيث يرأس التاسوع المكون منه ومن  "شو وتفنوت وجب ونوت وأوزيريس وإيزيس وست ونفتيس" منذ الأسرة الرابعة أصبح  الإله الرسمي للبلاد. أندمج مع آمون منذ الدولة الحديثة تحت أسم "آمون -  رع"

رنبت

 تجسيد لعلامة "السنة"  وهي تنتمي لآلهة منف وتمثل على هيئة امرأة تحمل علامة السنة على رأسها.

رننوت

 "المربية" إلهة القدر ،  والتي أرتبط اسمها بالإله "شاي"

رننوتت

 "الحية المربية" إلهة الحصاد وأم إله المحاصيل "نبري" ، كان لها  عبادة خاصة في الفيوم. نراها على هيئة الثعبان أو امرأة برأس ثعبان.

ساتت

 "ربة جزيرة سهيل". إلهة عبدت في  منطقة "‘إلفنتين" وما حولها من جزر. وهي على هيئة امرأة تحمل تاج الوجه  القبلي وقرني وعل. كونت مع "خنوم وعنقت" ثالوث "الفنتين" المسئول عن المياه  الباردة لمصادر الفيضان. ومن ألقابها "سيدة النوبة" و "سيدة مصر"

سبك

 عبد على هيئة تمساح أو على هيئة  رجل برأس تمساح. كان ابناً للإلهة "نيت" ربة سايس. أهم مراكز عبادته  "كروكوديبوليس" (الفيوم) وكوم امبو. أندمج في عصر لاحق مع الإله "رع" تحت  أسم "سوبك-رع"

سبد

 إله من أصل  آسيوي يمثل على هيئة صقر جاثم تعلو رأسه ريشتان عاليتان. أو رجل بذقن  أسيوية تعلو رأسه ريشتان عاليتان أيضاً. كان مركز عبادته في "بر سبد" أندمج  مع الإله "حورس" تحت أسم "حورسيد"

ست

 صوره المصريون على هيئة إنسان برأس حيوان غريب يشبه رأس الكلب بأذن مفلطحة  قائمة وذيل مستقيم ممتد إلى أعلى. وهو من أقدم آلهة مصر وعضو التاسوع  المقدس. ومركز عبادته الرئيسي مدينة "أمبوس" (نوبت القديمة) بمحافظة قنا.  يرمز للشر في أسطورة "أوزيريس" حيث قتل أخيه واغتصب العرش من "حورس" ولكنه  هزم في النهاية. قدسه ملوك الأسرة التاسعة عشرة والعشرين وحد الهكسوس بينه  وبين إلههم "سوتخ"

سخمت

 اسمها  يعني (القوية) إلهة لها طبيعة وقوة اللبؤة مثلت غالباً على هيئة امرأة برأس  لبؤة عبدت في البدء في منف حيث كونت مع "بتاح" و "نفرتم" ثالوثاً. وكانت  تشفي من الأمراض ، وكعين للشمس المدمرة تهاجم القوى الشريرة. وهي إلهة  للحرب المصاحبة للملك في غزواته ، وفي أسطورة فناء البشر كانت "عين رع"  التي فتكت بالبشر. ومن ألقابها عظيمة السحر.

  سرابيس

 الاسم اليوناني للإله "أوزيريس حابي" ، أي العجل  "أبيس" بعد موته وتحوله إلى "أوزيريس" وكان يصور في العصر اليوناني على  هيئة رجل ذو شعر كثيف غير منتظم ولحية غزيرة وتاج مركب على رأسه. كان الإله  الرسمي للدولة في العصر البطلمي.

سرقت

 "الإلهة التي تجعل (الخياشيم) تتنفس" والتي تحمي المتوفى ، نراها في  هيئة آدمية يعلو رأسها عقرب ، أخذت "إيزيس" في كثير من الأحيان هيئتها ،  وقد اشتركت معها في حماية تابوت المتوفى ومع "نفتيس ونيت"

 سثات

 إلهة الكتابة والمعرفة ، وصاحبة  للإله "تحوت" لعبت دوراً هاماً في طقوس تأسيس المعابد. صورت على هيئة إمرآة  يعلو رأسها رمزها المكون من سبع وحدات على شكل نجمة فوقها قرنين مقلوبين ،  ومن ألقابها "سفخت عبو" أي (ذات القرون السبعة)

سشمو

 إله عصير العنب ، الذي يهدد المتوقي.

 سكر

 إله الخلق والموتى ، عبد في  منف أرتبط مع "بتاح" ارتباطاً قوياً منذ الدولة القديمة ، وبعد ذلك مع  الإله "أوزيريس" واندمج معها تحت اسم "بتاح سوكر أوزيريس" نراه على هيئة  صقر وجسم آدمي بغير أعضاء مميزة. كان ابناً "لحورس" في العصور المتأخرة.

سياا

 تجسيد للمعرفة والذكاء.  ارتبط مع "تحوت" خاصة في العصور المتأخرة. وكان يصحب "رع" في مركبه مع  الإله "حو" (تجسيد النطق).

شاي

 "القدر" أو "المصير" اتخذ شكل آدمي وفي عصر متأخر اتخذ شكل ثعبان ارتبط  دائماً مع الإلهة "ارنوتت" كإلهة للقدر ايضاً لم تعرف له عبادة قبل الدولة  الحديثة.

شد

 "المنقذ" ، يهب  لمساعدة الإنسان عند الشدة ، نراه شاب صغير يأخذ كثيراً من صفات الإله  "حورس"

شو

 الإله الذي يملأ  الفراغ بين السماء والأرض ، والنور الذي يغشى الدنيا. إله الهواء والحياة.  خلال فصله السماء عن الأرض أخذ دوراً ملموساً في خلق العالم ، وكان يمثل  على هيئة آدمية أو على هيئة أسد.

عشتارت

 إلهة آسيوية قدمت إلى مصر خلال الأسرة الثامنة عشرة وأصبحت زوجة  للإله "ست" صورها المصريون على هيئة امرأة برأس لبؤة يعلوه قرص الشمس ، وهي  تقف فوق عربة حربية يجرها حياد أربعة. ومن ألقابها "سيدة السماء" ، "سيدة  الخيل والعربات"

عنات

 إلهة  آسيوية قدمت إلى مصر خلال الأسرة الثامنة عشرة اعتبرها المصريون ابنة للإله  "رع" وزوجة للإله "ست" ، وعبدت في تانيس خلال عصر الرعامسة حيث وجدت حظوة  كبيرة إلى درجة أن إحدى الملكات في هذا العصر كانت تسمى "بنت عانت" وكانت  تصور على هيئة امرأة تلبس التاج الأبيض على جانبيه ريشتان ، تتسلح بدرع  وحربة وفأس قتال.

عنقت

 إحدى  إلهات منطقة الشلال الأول إلهة تضع على رأسها تاج من الريش كونت منذ الدولة  الحديثة ثالوثاً مع الإله "خنوم" والإلهة "ساتت" لمنطقة إلفنتين حيوانها  المقدس هو الغزال.

قادش

 إلهة  الحب الأسيوية التي قدمت إلى مصر خلال الأسرة الثامنة عشرة. صورها المصريون  على هيئة فتاة عارية تمسك بيديها زهور وثعابين وتقف فوق أسد واقف.

كاموت إف

 اسم يعني "فحل أمه" أمجه  المصريون مع الإله "مين" تحت اسم "مين موت إف" ومع الإله "أمون رع" تحت اسم  "آمون كاموت إف" ، وكان قبلاً يطلق على الشمس التي تلدها بقرة السماء.

ماحس

 الأسد الهائج. إله على هيئة  أسد ، كانت الدلتا مركز عبادته.

معات

 تجسيد "للحق والعدالة والنظام" وهي الأساس الذي خلق عليه العالم. وهي  "ابنة رع" ذو عبادة واسعة الانتشار.

مافدت

 "العداءة" إلهة على هيئة الفهد تحمي الملك.

محيت ورت

 بقرة السماء التي تلد الشمس وترفعها  من الماء بين قرنيها. ويعني اسمها "الفيضان العظيم" وتخيلها المصريون كذلك  امرأة برأس بقرة.

مرسجر - مرت سجر-

 "التي تحب السكون" حامية جبانة طيبة مثلث على هيئة ثعبان أو امرأة ثعبان  ومزج كثيراُ بينها وبين الألهة "حتحور" فمن ألقابها "سيدة الغرب"

 مسخنت

 ظهرت مع إلهات الولادة أثناء  عملهن وخاصة مع "حكات" وكانت كذلك إلهة للقدر والحظ والمصير.

موت

 اسمها يعني "الأم" اتخذت هذه الإلهة شكل  أنثى النسر أو امرأة على رأسها التاج المزدوج ، عبدت في طيبة كزوجة للإله  "آمون" وأما "لخنسو" وكانت تصور على هيئة امرأة تلبس التاج أو على هيئة  أنثى النسر.

مونتو

 اسمه يعني  "المفترس" وكان إلهاً رئيسياً منذ القدم في طيبة ، ومنذ الدولة الحديثة عبد  كإله للحرب ، وحامي للملك. نراه على هيئة رجل برأس صقر يعلوه قرص الشمس  وريشتان. كان إلهاً محلياً كذلك في ارمنت والطود والمدامود.

نبت حتبت

 "ربة التقديمات" من مظاهر الإلهة  "حتحور" كانت هليوبوليس من أهم مراكز عبادتها.

مين

 عبد رمز هذا الإله منذ عصر ما قبل الأسرات ومن ثم فهو يعد من أقدم  الآلهة المصرية. وفي العصور التاريخية نراه على هيئة رجل منتصب يلبس رداء  ضيقاً ويرفع أحد ذراعيه إلى أعلى لتحمل السوط بينما تختفي اليد الأخرى تحت  ردائه. أهم مراكز عبادته كانت أخميم وقفط. ويحمل فوق رأسه تاجان ذو ريشتان  كانت تقام له أعياد في موسم الحصاد ، (أعياد الإله "مين")

نحب كاو

 معبود خطر على هيئة ثعبان برأسين  وأحياناً له أرجل وأيدي بشرية. كان له معبد في هيراكليوبوليس وهو زوج  للإلهة "سرقت" ونراه في قارب الإله "رع" كحارس له.

 نفتيس

 "ربة المنزل" زوجة للإله "ست" اشتركت مع "إيزيس" في  جمع أشلاء "أوزيريس" ولم تأخذ دوراً شريراً بإقترانها "بست" وكانت تقوم  بحراسة أركان التوابيت مع "إيزيس ونبيت وسرقت" وفي أحد الأساطير هي أم  للإله "أنوبيس"

نخبت

 ربة  "الكاب" ، إلهة مصر العليا ، أخذت شكل أنثى النسر حامية للملك على رأسها  التاج الأبيض وهي ابنة "رع" وزوجة للإله "خنتي أمنتيو"

نفرتم

 إله زهرة اللوتس الأزلية ، والتي نراها  تعلو رأسه عندما يتخذ الشكل الآدمي. أو كطفل فوق هذه الزهرة ، وكون في منف  ثالوث مع "بتاح وسخمت"

نوت

  إلهة السماء تمثل امراة منحنية على الأرض "جب" زوجها وشقيقها وهي أم  "لأزويريس وإيزيس وست ونفتيس" وكانت تصور داخل التوابيت لتحمي المتوفى  بجناحيها.

نون

 الخضم الأزلي  الذي انبثق منه كل شيء ومن ثم فهو "أبو الآلهة" منه تخرج الشمس يومياً ومع  شقة الأنثوى "نونيت" يكونان زوجاً أربع أزواج لثامون الأشمونين.

نيت

 "المرعبة" إلهة رمزها المقدس قوساً  وسهمين صورت على هيئة امرأة تلبس تاج الدلتا الأحمر. حامية للملك ، مركز  عبادتها الرئيس في مدينة "سايس" بغرب الدلتا وإسنا بالصعيد وهي أم الإله  "سوبك" وابنة "لرع" وتعد إحدى الحارسات مع "إيزيس ونفتيس وسرقت"

واجت

 إلهة حامية اتخذت شكل الحية من مصر  السفلي ، أو على هيئة آدمية برأس لبؤة عبدت في مدينة "بوتو"

وبواوت

 "فاتح الطريق" إله برأس ابن آوي  واقفاً على أقدامه الأربعة ولم يصور قابعاً أبداً عبد في أسيوط ، وارتبط في  أبيدوس مع عبادة "أوزيريس" وهو "المحارب" الذي يتقدم الملوك ويمهد له  الطريق إلى النصر

ورت حكاو

  "عظيمة السحر" إلهة على هيئة حية تجسد التيجان الملكية.

يوسعاس

 ومعنى اسمها "العظيمة تأتي" عبدت  كصاحبة "لأتوم" فكانت بمثابة يده التي خلق بها. ومثلت على هيئة امرأة يعلو  رأسها جعران. كان لها عبادة في بلدة "حتبت" شمال مدينة "أون" ومن ألقابها  "ربة أون.

هذه كانت اهم اسماء الالهه  التي كانت منتشره في مصر القديمه

----------

